# An Introduction



## Coille_Mor (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi,
My name is Andrew Kottenstette. I live in Rye, Colorado and make a sort of a living as a trim carpenter and painter. From 2005 until about July 2011 I operated a business I called Rye Craftsman, but physical limitations have pushed me towards doing more with designing things, and I call my business Artisan Design.

I kept a web log of my work for any here to read. I'm sorry I haven't promoted it much in all that time. I am also looking into completing a degree that I had to stop working on in 1983.

Here is my blog:
http://ryecraftsman.blogspot.com/

It's just one of several. I am also a mold-maker.

So with this introduction I'd like to say hello.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Coille_Mor said:


> Hi,
> My name is Andrew Kottenstette. I live in Rye, Colorado and make a sort of a living as a trim carpenter and painter. From 2005 until about July 2011 I operated a business I called Rye Craftsman, but physical limitations have pushed me towards doing more with designing things, and I call my business Artisan Design.
> 
> I kept a web log of my work for any here to read. I'm sorry I haven't promoted it much in all that time. I am also looking into completing a degree that I had to stop working on in 1983.
> ...


 







The link you posted doesn't work...try editing your post and pasting this one:

http://www.ryecraftsman.blogspot.com/












 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## gooph (Aug 15, 2011)

*New to this forum...*

I've finally the time and wish to share my passion for woodworking. I'm looking forward to shareing what knowlege I have and learning from from othes. God bless.


----------



## blackslytherin (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi! I'm Mark Anthony and I'm a newbie. I join this forum because I'm looking forward to learn more about carpentry or any woodwork. Just like the members here, I'm so eager how to be a great woodworker!


----------

